# New Haircut - Heidi Klum was my inspiration! (pics)



## user79 (May 3, 2008)

So my hair was getting super long (about halfway down my back) and it was just so high maintenance to care for it and blow dry it, style it, etc. I just didn't have time for that anymore, so I thought, screw that, I'm gonna take off a lot of length for the summer! I love Heidi Klum's current hairstyle on the TV show she hosts, Germany's Next Top Model, so I brought in a couple of pictures and got it cut like hers!

Heidi Klum:


















And here's how mine looks! The bangs I asked for a little bit shorter so they don't get in my eyes and drive me mental.
















And bangs worn straight...






It feels so much lighter! What do you think? I want to put in some highlights on the bottom layers, what do you think would look good? Some honey blonde highlights, or something like red?


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 3, 2008)

Oh wow you look amazing!  I love the cut, I can't tell you enough how fab you look!  You have inspired me to def get bangs since I've been on the edge about it.  I think red would look amazing and really draw out your facial features.


----------



## lovelylass (May 3, 2008)

Hiya,

Your hair looks fab!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you find those pics of heidi's hair?

I was looking for some yesterday as I would like my hair like that too.

Have you a pic of your hair before you got it cut? did you have a fringe before?


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2008)

I don't have a good pic of what it looked like exactly before, but this is from my last FOTD on here, on April 10.






You can't see the whole of my hair but it was just kind of non-descript with layers growing out and hanging around my head like curtains. The ends of my hair were really damaged and reaching just to around the bottom of my chest. I didn't really have bangs/fringe before, the shortest layers around my face were just below my chin.

The pics I found of her are from the website of the Germany's NTP TV show on Pro7 (German channel), there are a bunch of albums of the show episodes and I just kinda went through and looked for pics of her. I also found a bunch of them on celebrity pic websites. If you want pics of that cut I can email you the others I have, send me a PM.


----------



## Margolicious (May 3, 2008)

Looks beautiful!!


----------



## nunu (May 3, 2008)

wow it really suits you!! i am totally loving it on you!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 3, 2008)

Fabulous haircut!!  It looks really great on you.  A few highlights would definitely brighten it up for spring/summer...make it look like it's sparkling in the sun.


----------



## natalie75 (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful!  Love the bangs!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 3, 2008)

Love the new cut!  Some highlights would definitely be gorgeous!  I need to cut some length off for the summer too!


----------



## nikki (May 3, 2008)

I think your new cut is gorgeous!  Highlights would definitely be cute too!!


----------



## Hilly (May 3, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 3, 2008)

Love love LOVE your new hair!!!  Looks so fresh and rocker glam chic!


----------



## lazytolove (May 3, 2008)

it makes you look younger =]


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2008)

OMG... That is a Beautiful haircut - you look FABULOUS!

I was torn about doing a similar haircut (my hair is similar to your before) but I didn't have her cut my longer bangs shorter - now I think I will. It draws the attention to your pretty eyes.
LOVE


----------



## Moonspell (May 3, 2008)

You look amazing Julia, so fresh and younger with this new haircut.
I think you got the right haircut and the bangs suits you very well.
A pretty face needs to be shown and the bangs compliments those lovely eyes.


----------



## eenerkwak (May 3, 2008)

Cute!! <3


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 3, 2008)

wow that cut definately suites your face shape. thats so hot
i'd add some highlights for the summer time


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2008)

This is fantastic on you, it's really really flattering.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 3, 2008)

I love the new hairstyle! Fantastic choice, and really suits you! I like the idea of highlights on the bottom layers in honey blonde!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 3, 2008)

Wow your hair looks amazing. Your hairdresser did a really good job.


----------



## kimmy (May 4, 2008)

julia, you look great. i'm so stoked to get bangs now.


----------



## redambition (May 4, 2008)

yay! welcome to the bangs club, MissChievous!

the new hairstyle looks fantastic on you.


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

Amazing haircut. I love your new look


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 4, 2008)

that's such a great cut. It looks awesome!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 4, 2008)

Oh that looks gorgeous.


----------



## Abbytabby (May 4, 2008)

Wow, your hair is totally gorgeous.


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_julia, you look great. i'm so stoked to get bangs now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, def go for it! I think they would really suit you as well.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 6, 2008)

You've totally inspired me to get bangs, I'm going for ones like Carman Electra when I have some money.


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 6, 2008)

I love it! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)

You are right, Heidi's haircut is great and it really suits you!!

BTW: Do you speak German?


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 6, 2008)

It looks great.I think the haircut looks better on you than Heidi.


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2008)

I think it looks perfect just the way it is.


----------



## Bonbonroz (May 6, 2008)

Your haircut is just so great!! I love your bangs (reminds me I have to go get mine cut...) and I think your hair would look very nice with some auburn highlights!


----------



## user79 (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_
BTW: Do you speak German?_

 
Yup. German, English, and a bit of French.


----------



## frocher (May 7, 2008)

I love the cut, it really flatters your face.  As for the highlights I would go for honey blond, it would look great for summer and go nicely with your coloring.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 7, 2008)

Wow, it looks amazing! Better on you than Heidi IMHO.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 7, 2008)

You are beautiful!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2008)

it looks good

I used to have this hairstyle back in August ( haha i remember it because I was working on set at the time and got tons of compliments) 

its now a pretty popular style in California the bangs and all


----------



## xing (May 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!
It looks really fresh when you let it down instead of sweeping it to the side.


----------



## Carlyx (May 25, 2008)

So much better, really suits you


----------



## xShoegal (May 25, 2008)

Wow, you look pretty awesome, I like the bangs!


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

I looove it! It's very flattering!!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 29, 2008)

You look gorgeous! That's definitely nothing new, though. ha ha
I think some blond-tone high lights would look great too, to lighten your hair a bit for summer.


----------



## Navessa (Jun 4, 2008)

wow!  you look sassy!


----------



## Jot (Jun 4, 2008)

totally beautiful. love love love it xx


----------



## TUPRNUT (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh.  This looks so great on you.  I hope you don't mind, but I think this will be my next haircut once my hair grows out a bit more.

What products do you use?  Your hair looks so healthy!


----------



## concertina (Jun 4, 2008)

That looks *amazing* Such a flattering cut! 

I think some auburn or ash blonde highlights would look amazing...


----------



## user79 (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TUPRNUT* 

 
_Oh my gosh.  This looks so great on you.  I hope you don't mind, but I think this will be my next haircut once my hair grows out a bit more.

What products do you use?  Your hair looks so healthy!_

 
I use the *Wella Sytem Professional* haircare line for shampoo & conditioner and a leave-in balm, and I don't use a whole lot of styling products. One product I swear by though is Sebastian Molding Mud for that texturixed look, it's a pomade. For hairspray I just use drugstore stuff.


----------



## moonlit (Sep 8, 2008)

wow U look so beautiful.I love ur haircut!!


----------

